# Overnight on The Silver Comet



## atlchris

I am just getting into road riding, but I am already planning to do an overnight ~200 mile ride on the entire length of The Silver Comet trail from Smyrna GA to the GA/AL border.

Has anyone made this trip before? I am looking for recommendations on rest stops and camping locations along the trail. I live at the trail head in Smyrna, so I will be leaving from my house and starting at mile marker 0.


----------



## gp3d

From Smyrna to the GA/AL line is ~62 miles, then another 33 miles on the Chief Ladiga Trail to just inside the Anniston, AL city limits. I rode all of the Chief Ladiga from Anniston to the GA line and back last April. It's a nice ride with the best part being from Piedmont, AL to the state line. Jacksonville, AL is in the middle and is a small university town with a nice atmosphere to it. The start/end in Anniston is kinda outside of town but only about 1-2 miles from shopping, restaurants, and 2 motels, though I'd rather stay in Jacksonville which I did last spring.

As for camping, there is a basic campground on the Silver Comet possibly between Cedartown and Rockmart, I think. Saw it in some YouTube video. In AL, there's the Chief Ladiga Campground maybe 5-7 miles from the state line.Chief Ladiga Trail Campground. I'm not aware of other campgrounds but I do not live in that area, there certainly could be some.


----------



## pigpen

I have ridden the Comet and Ladiga many times.
The last time I rode it was from Smyrna to JSU. Family was visiting Atlanta so I rode home.

Rockmart is a nice little town with a little Italian restraunt that really likes cyclist. The restraunt use to be a bike shop too. If you grab something to eat they will fill your bottles with ice and water.
Really good people. Be sure to sign the wall.

The section between Rockmart and Cedartown has some really steep climbs. 
I was doing a shake down ride for an up coming tour so I aslo had my camping gear. I had to walk up two of them. 

The train depot at Cedartown is a nice break prior to the final section to the state line.

There are a few campgrounds along the Comet.
Camping « TrailExpress.com – Recreational Trail News, Information and Maps

One just on the other side of the state line in Alabama as mentioned above.
This one my be your best bet unless you want to stay in Rockmart (Camp Comet).
The attachement says not to camp there alone. Why I have no idea.

Have fun.


----------



## tconrady

I thought I saw where the campground between Rockmart and Cedartown was closed when I went by there a couple months ago. Just something to keep in mind if you were planning on camping.


----------



## atlchris

Thank you for the tips. I am hoping to ride the entire length (both trails) sometime this fall.


----------

